# When is a GSD considered a Senior?



## StandingH20

Wilson will be 7 years old next Saturday. He is pretty energetic and only has gray around his muzzle. I've been a bad caretaker lately and he doesn't get as much exercise as he should but all in all, he's in pretty good shape. I'm just curious about what to expect and when. Thanks for your insight.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I think it differs greatly from dog to dog. Basu started looking and acting like a senior when he was about 8 but other dogs (like Chama) it's more like 11 or 12. 

I do think it's a good idea to have a dog his age on grain free food, joint supplements and Omega 3 fatty acids. Oh and regular exercise is really important. I think that's why Chama is doing as well as she is at age 13. She still gets 2-3 walks a day!


----------



## StandingH20

Thanks Ruth. Just so you know, Wilson and I play in the yard (my yard is 275 feet deep) but he just hasn't been getting his daily walks lately. We will resume that as soon as this ice and snow melts! I walked him the other night in 5 inches of snow and he had fun, but I've noticed as I've aged, I can't stand the cold as much!

We've been dealing with skin problems so I switched back to Iams (I know a lot of people hate Iams) but his skin and coat have improved greatly. I'm going to reintroduce "The Missing Link" into his diet. And he receives joint supplements regularly. 

Thanks again for replying. I appreciate your kind advice!


----------



## BowWowMeow

What other foods have you tried? There are a lot better ones than Iams out there.


----------



## StandingH20

Eukanuba, Iams, Purina, Nutro, Homemade, then Purina, and now back to Iams. His skin and our food budget have necessitated a few of these changes but he seems to fare best on Iams. I am welcome to suggestions.


----------



## GSD10

Well Happy Birthday week to you Wilson









Argggg the "S" word! I agree with Ruth it varies by dog. I considered Mas a senior at 9, although it is only recently that I have actually accepted it. 

Joint suppliments are a great idea and a healthy diet!! I just switched Mas (11 in April) to a grain free kibble and his skin is doing very well on it. But it sounds like you have Wilson on something that is working for him right now.


----------



## arycrest

I don't think there is any real answer. 

I personally consider dogs to be elderly/seniors when they celebrate their 10th birthday. 








An early HAPPY 7th BIRTHDAY DEAR WILSON!!!


----------



## StandingH20

Wilson says "thank you" for the birthday wishes, and he doesn't feel a day over 48!


----------



## BowWowMeow

> Originally Posted By: StandingH20Eukanuba, Iams, Purina, Nutro, Homemade, then Purina, and now back to Iams. His skin and our food budget have necessitated a few of these changes but he seems to fare best on Iams. I am welcome to suggestions.


How much does IAMS cost?


----------



## ILGHAUS

As to age -- I know 8 & 9 year old dogs still on active duty as LEO K-9s.


----------

